# kayak



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am thinking about getting my first fishing kayak it needs to be in the 300 to 400 dollar range, any suggestions?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Selling my trident on here its bit bit more then your looking to spend but its a great yak one of the better paddling kayaks and i'm open to offers.

I hear the Pescador 12 in Academy is pretty good and I think its pretty close to your range.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Selling my trident on here its bit bit more then your looking to spend but its a great yak one of the better paddling kayaks and i'm open to offers.
> 
> I hear the Pescador 12 in Academy is pretty good and I think its pretty close to your range.


Yup, Perception Pescador was priced at $400 last time I looked at Academy but it's been a bit. Also look at Ocean Kayak's Scrambler (not as fast but more maneuverable in waves). The Pescador is probably the best value since it's made with the older Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 molds which tend to cost $900ish brand new.

While a new OK Trident may be a bit steep for a brand-new kayaker, Oxbeast's used yak would be a great buy especially if it's already got the rod-pod installed.

Good luck,
Alex

P.S. DO NOT get a Pelican!!!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

There is an ocean kayak in the thrifty nickle boat section.


----------

